# Silk Road Experiences?



## ShazMo09 (Jun 4, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone has any experience ordering from silk road? Im looking at getting some tabs sent my way but I have had a look around the site and not too sure. I understand they got the reviews for sellers and shit but im moreso worried about getting the substances through customs. I suppose my beans get through but not sure about harder stuff...

Let me know your experience if you have used SR!


----------



## Canna Connoiseur (Jun 4, 2013)

Tabs are super stealthy from overseas on the road. The easiest product to receive is tabs. Do not worry. Find a guy named jerseycow or JOR


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 4, 2013)

Canna Connoiseur said:


> Tabs are super stealthy from overseas on the road. The easiest product to receive is tabs. Do not worry. Find a guy named jerseycow or JOR


Awesome, ill check em out...
You know anything about recieving some other shit...Like some x or something? Are they alot harder to get through customs? I would assume so with things like pills and speed...All the shit around my way is rubbish so it would be nice to get some quality shit from overseas...


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 4, 2013)

Canna Connoiseur said:


> Tabs are super stealthy from overseas on the road. The easiest product to receive is tabs. Do not worry. Find a guy named jerseycow or JOR


edit- my bad


----------



## Canna Connoiseur (Jun 4, 2013)

Just purchase those domestically or Canada.


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 4, 2013)

Im in Aus man so our prices for things are RIDICULOUSLY high. Pills are 30, Gram of coke is around 300...Its a mess...lol! Prices on SR just look so tempting. Think ill just stick to the tabs though...Shit like x would be too risky going through cusoms anyways


----------



## MrEDuck (Jun 4, 2013)

A small amount of powder goes in a regular letter.


----------



## Canna Connoiseur (Jun 4, 2013)

ShazMo09 said:


> Im in Aus man so our prices for things are RIDICULOUSLY high. Pills are 30, Gram of coke is around 300...Its a mess...lol! Prices on SR just look so tempting. Think ill just stick to the tabs though...Shit like x would be too risky going through cusoms anyways


Aussie customs is the absolute worst. Maybe 50% of all illegal packages get seized. Buy the MDMA powder. Small amounts will get through. Buy from deadmau5 if you can for that.


----------



## tylerrrrr (Jun 4, 2013)

I have bought some tabs,spores, and DMT from there without a problem.

PGP is a must if you plan to buy from there.

https://www.rollitup.org/technology-science/664012-how-use-pgp-message-encryption.html


----------



## CrownMeKing (Jun 4, 2013)

lol I've never used PGP, it doesn't help for shit when your package gets seized. It's only a precaution if SR were to get hacked by the DEA or whatnot. Anyways I've gotten everything short of Meth off there but it's too sketchy now. Just had a big pack seized and I know the FEDS are watching. Slowly but surely SR will fall. Didn't any of you notice the HUGE DOS they just had, and the explosion in bitcoin cost. I've had my fun off there so I'm pretty content with that but the quality of MOST drugs on there is straight ridiculous.


----------



## tylerrrrr (Jun 4, 2013)

lol so i guess when SR does fall you'll be falling with it.


----------



## CrownMeKing (Jun 4, 2013)

Whatever you say dude, but it's the vendors they're after & people ordering BIG weight


----------



## tylerrrrr (Jun 4, 2013)

You are very naive.


----------



## Canna Connoiseur (Jun 4, 2013)

Sorry Tyler. You don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## jjpivot (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah man, people can go to great lengths to hide themselves.


----------



## tylerrrrr (Jun 4, 2013)

Canna Connoiseur said:


> Sorry Tyler. You don't know what you are talking about.




If you genuinely believe that just because you are a "small time buyer" that LEO will look the other way then you are an idiot and deserved to get rolled.


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 4, 2013)

CrownMeKing said:


> lol I've never used PGP, it doesn't help for shit when your package gets seized. It's only a precaution if SR were to get hacked by the DEA or whatnot. Anyways I've gotten everything short of Meth off there but it's too sketchy now. Just had a big pack seized and I know the FEDS are watching. Slowly but surely SR will fall. Didn't any of you notice the HUGE DOS they just had, and the explosion in bitcoin cost. I've had my fun off there so I'm pretty content with that but the quality of MOST drugs on there is straight ridiculous.


I thought they are just getting more and more people visiting the site as popularity grows...Thats why people couldnt get on cos the servers couldnt handle the traffic. I didnt think it was a DDOS attack


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 4, 2013)

If the LEO could stop this shit, dont you think they would have as soon as they got wift of it? Sure, they may be able to bust people every now and again but they just dont have the resources to stop it. They still dont know who the fuck is behind it.

Im gonna be placing an order for some tabs and mdma later on in the week. Ill report back and let you know how it goes...


----------



## tylerrrrr (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't recall saying LEO or any other agency for that matter can stop SR...

If you haven't learned PGP already you should.

Unless you trust the vendor enough and assume he/she will delete your information.


----------



## shepj (Jun 5, 2013)

ShazMo09 said:


> Im in Aus man so our prices for things are RIDICULOUSLY high.


Your customs is very proficient (so I hear). Look for domestic suppliers.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Jun 5, 2013)

it's shitty, don't use it


----------



## CrownMeKing (Jun 5, 2013)

ShazMo09 said:


> I thought they are just getting more and more people visiting the site as popularity grows...Thats why people couldnt get on cos the servers couldnt handle the traffic. I didnt think it was a DDOS attack


 Even though the site has more than doubled since last year, and more than half of the vendors are in the U.S it's was most definitely a DOS. The SR admin "Dread Pirate Roberts" said so on the forum. He thanked who ever did it because it made them realize what flaws the site had and made their defenses stronger and whatnot. The SR admins are estimated to bring in about $150,000 a month just from fee's.


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 5, 2013)

shepj said:


> Your customs is very proficient (so I hear). Look for domestic suppliers.


Id say something like "on a mission from god to stop all contraband"...

lol nah they are real bad. You have to remember that Australia has not got any bordering countries so I would say 95% of contraband either gets here from planes or shipped over. There is no borders that people can smuggle it over in their cars everyday. Im pretty sure the markups would stem from that area. How hard it is to get the shit here!

By the way..."IT FUCKIN SUCKS"


----------



## CrownMeKing (Jun 5, 2013)

ShazMo09 said:


> Id say something like "on a mission from god to stop all contraband"...
> 
> lol nah they are real bad. You have to remember that Australia has not got any bordering countries so I would say 95% of contraband either gets here from planes or shipped over. There is no borders that people can smuggle it over in their cars everyday. Im pretty sure the markups would stem from that area. How hard it is to get the shit here!
> 
> By the way..."IT FUCKIN SUCKS"


AUS doesn't have any good drugs produced in the country? How's the weed?


----------



## apollo4 (Jun 5, 2013)

If you will pay,they will send it.go with the ones in u s


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 5, 2013)

CrownMeKing said:


> AUS doesn't have any good drugs produced in the country? How's the weed?


Every now and again you can stumble across some nice shit but at best its mostly average...Hence me starting to grow my own


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 5, 2013)

apollo4 said:


> If you will pay,they will send it.go with the ones in u s


Yeh im not doubting they will send it. I would only go with someone with alot of positive feedback you know...? Im just worried about it getting through customs. I suppose I could just buy smaller amounts but still...Waiting a couple weeks and then realising its not coming because of customs would suck!! I have read some vendors will post multiple envolopes/packages for larger amounts but how many g's you think would fit in a single envelope if they flat pack it?


----------



## tylerrrrr (Jun 5, 2013)

Some shady vendors have been known to make fake accounts and make fake feedback comments.


----------



## MrEDuck (Jun 6, 2013)

ShazMo09 said:


> Yeh im not doubting they will send it. I would only go with someone with alot of positive feedback you know...? Im just worried about it getting through customs. I suppose I could just buy smaller amounts but still...Waiting a couple weeks and then realising its not coming because of customs would suck!! I have read some vendors will post multiple envolopes/packages for larger amounts but how many g's you think would fit in a single envelope if they flat pack it?


That is a question to ask the individual vendor, they know their packaging methods while we don't know them for sure. I imagine that the weight of everything is also important because letters have a pretty low limit. Go and do some reading on the forums.


----------



## Jersey'sFinest (Jun 6, 2013)

Owsley lived there for how many years and you mean to tell me he didn't pass the torch? Poke around, Bro, there's got to be someone who learned a few lessons from The Bear.


----------



## apollo4 (Jun 6, 2013)

Stay under 7 grams regular mail,no problem


----------



## newuserlol (Jun 7, 2013)

australian vendors on silkroad are super expensive, but think if i did live there i would rather pay the extra and have internal mail because lots of stuff from silkroad doesnt make it through aus customs.


----------



## CrownMeKing (Jun 8, 2013)

They actually just busted their first SR vendor, He was an Aussie. Had over 10,000 texts of his and he was selling bricks and whatnot. Don't know all the details you'd have to look it up.


----------



## growone (Jun 9, 2013)

^^^ that's what i've been watching for, vendor busts, which seem to be pretty thin
if SR continues like it is, this could become the dominant drug dealing method if it's not already


----------



## MrEDuck (Jun 10, 2013)

It's definitely not the dominant drug dealing method, but I see it or something like it as the future. A few vendors have been popped, but all for IRL activity as far as I know.


----------



## BigNBushy (Jun 10, 2013)

I got on the road pertty early. Only bad experience I had was on the 420 event from last year when "tony76" (I think taht was the name) had everyons trust and made away with hundreds of thousands of dollars, and that was when the bitcoin was only $5.

I used to buy 3-4hundred bucks of stuff a week, sell most of it, and make a tiny proffit. 

Then I got clean, leaving about $60 bucks worth of BTC on my account.... When they were under $10 per btc.

A few months ago I heard the value had gone up. I check into it and my Silk Road account had over $1000 worth of BTC in it. RELAPSE!!! 

Just do research on the forums before you make a purchase you're not willing to lose. Having spent over $5,000 on the website, I can say that if you do it properly, it is safe from LE, and safe from rip off.

Dont Finalize Early.

And I still see no need for PGP. Tyler must be a coke or meth user as the vendors of those substances say their customers are the only ones who use pgp as a whole.

Of course, I never discuss what I am buying, so I see no need for pgp.


----------



## tylerrrrr (Jun 10, 2013)

lol I remember the tony76 fiasco.

"He" made out with A LOT of cash.


I herd tony76 was being runned by a biker gang.


----------



## tylerrrrr (Jun 10, 2013)

BigNBushy said:


> And I still see no need for PGP. Tyler must be a coke or meth user as the vendors of those substances say their customers are the only ones who use pgp as a whole.
> 
> Of course, I never discuss what I am buying, so I see no need for pgp.


Anyone who doesn't use PGP is a fool or doesn't use it because they don't know how.

Heres a scenario for you.

You bought some drugs on SR. You send the vendor your address via a SR message. He sends your drugs but forgets to delete your message. The cops bust him, log into his SR account and see's your address there. Bam! next thing you know your sucking bubba's cock.


Now if you would of sent him a message via pgp they would not be able to decipher the 'code' without 1. installing a keylogger or 2.entering in the passpharse (which should be long and 'unusual')



And no I don't use coke or speed (at least not in a long time)


----------



## BigNBushy (Jun 10, 2013)

tylerrrrr said:


> Anyone who doesn't use PGP is a fool or doesn't use it because they don't know how.
> 
> Heres a scenario for you.
> 
> ...


Most every vendor I have ever bought from also sells "secondary" items. Heroin vendors sell syringes, for example. Most of the guys who sell hash or smoke, sell pipes and stuff also. 

You're right, I have never taken the time to learn PGP. I simply do not see a need if I'm not a vendor or if I'm not negoating for a better price if I'm making a large bulk buy.


----------



## tylerrrrr (Jun 10, 2013)

I don't see how a vendor selling "secondary" items is relevant.

If they sell heroin or pot and also pipes and syringes the cops are going to have an interest in them.


----------



## BigNBushy (Jun 10, 2013)

It is legal to buy pipes and syringes. Thus giving reasonable doubt.


----------



## ineverveg (Jun 18, 2013)

I have recently used the road to get dmt in the uk,now i have a email for the vendor and dont need to go to the road again whilst im happy with the product!


----------



## djlifeline (Jun 18, 2013)

Who did u get ur DMT from on Silk Road ineverveg? I'm looking to place uk DMT order off there too.


----------



## ineverveg (Jun 18, 2013)

djlifeline said:


> Who did u get ur DMT from on Silk Road ineverveg? I'm looking to place uk DMT order off there too.


check your pm !


----------



## MrEDuck (Jun 18, 2013)

And how do you know the vendor won't steal your money without escrow?


----------



## CrownMeKing (Jun 18, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> And how do you know the vendor won't steal your money without escrow?


You don't! my boy got robbed $1,200 because he didn't use escrow lmao


----------



## ineverveg (Jun 18, 2013)

i've used 2 vendors since i failed with mhrb, they both operate similar and sent a free sample and then i started small and now i get it by the half gram,i find dmt vendors to be trustworthy just like weed people,basic rules of success denotes they keep the customer happy!


----------



## aknight3 (Jun 18, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> And how do you know the vendor won't steal your money without escrow?


 do not do not do not do not do not do not BUY ANYTHING OF SR WITHOUT ESCROW , scammers and theives and 419 scammers flood that god damn website with tons of scams, and just from the idiots on there they can literally trawl for victims and make thousands doing it, do not do not do not do it, DO NOT GIVE AN EMAIL THATS NOT TOR OR related to you in ANY way at all even just one name can get you watched . this is a serious thing, not only could u lose potentially hundreds of dollars but u can lose years of your life in federal time for buying controlled drus off the internet, it IS a federal crime and you will be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law, i rpomise u this. if u get drugs mailed and the minute it crosses states you have just commmited a federal mail-fraud, and by the way, it carries a 3-5 year MINIMUM federal sentence in a fed. facility (aka sheridan many other fed inst.)


----------



## thechemist513 (Jun 19, 2013)

shepj said:


> Your customs is very proficient (so I hear). Look for domestic suppliers.


theres alot of acacia in Australia try your hand at dmt and some other native psycoactive plants


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 23, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> australian vendors on silkroad are super expensive, but think if i did live there i would rather pay the extra and have internal mail because lots of stuff from silkroad doesnt make it through aus customs.


Yeh I know man...Its ridiculous and the gear around Oz is usually cut up the wall anyways...If I got some X from overseas I could prob afford to have 3-4 orders seized before it equals the same as Australian prices so as long as 1 order out of 4 get through Iwould still be getting it cheaper than an Oz dealer lol...I hate Aus when it comes to drugs...Shitty quality most of the time and it takes a whole paycheck to have a decent weekend!!


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 23, 2013)

CrownMeKing said:


> They actually just busted their first SR vendor, He was an Aussie. Had over 10,000 texts of his and he was selling bricks and whatnot. Don't know all the details you'd have to look it up.


Pretty sure that was almost a year ago wasnt it...Some young dude in his 20's. Watched a interview with him and he reckons before the LEO caught on most of his packages got through. He was fuckin with big orders too


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 23, 2013)

BigNBushy said:


> I got on the road pertty early. Only bad experience I had was on the 420 event from last year when "tony76" (I think taht was the name) had everyons trust and made away with hundreds of thousands of dollars, and that was when the bitcoin was only $5.
> 
> I used to buy 3-4hundred bucks of stuff a week, sell most of it, and make a tiny proffit.
> 
> ...


Dont most vendors usually want newbies to FE? Can someone give me the full rundown on Finalizing Early? Is it like SR acts as a middleman and until I recieve my goods they wont release the money to the vendor? What happens if it never arrives?


----------



## MrEDuck (Jun 23, 2013)

That's exactly how SR works. You pay SR a fee to act as an escrow agent, this allows trust to be distributed. SR trusts the vendors because they've paid a bond or have a large number of successful transactions, SR trusts the buyer because they've paid, we all trust SR because of the huge number of successful transactions that they get a cut of. Yes they could do a big sale to get a ton of purchases in a short period and then not pay the vendors, but there's a lot more value in staying open long term, it's harder to establish trust as an escrow agent than a vendor. I also like to think DPR will retire by selling the name to someone rather than fucking everybody and running. It'd be hard to convert that many coins to other currency or goods anonymously and the biggest losers would be the biggest vendors, ie the people most likely to have the resources to track down the thief and make an example of them. Much safer to have Roberts still sailing while you sit on a beach in paradise living like a king. Maybe he has to write the occasional bit of libertarian philosophy so the new guy doesn't reveal the trick by having a very different writing style. For some reason I don think he considers that work.


----------



## NewFoundAmbitions (Jun 27, 2013)

Im having trouble finding a BTC exchange besides mtgox that accepts MOneygram or WU... Anyone have the 411 on this?


----------



## MrEDuck (Jun 27, 2013)

There's some vendors on the road and also some localbitcoins.com


----------



## NewFoundAmbitions (Jul 5, 2013)

right on, thanks. Seems this rabbit hole keeps getting deeper. I have a chain of questions that expand into the depths of time...


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jul 6, 2013)

So is there a difference between paying using escrow and FE? I thought FE was the vendor gets the money straight up...and escrow uses a middleman! The way MrEduck explained it makes it sound like using FE 'IS' using escrow...And if I finalize early and the goods dont arrive its up to the vendor to decide what he wanna do as he already has the money...


----------



## MrEDuck (Jul 7, 2013)

Everything starts in the escrow system, finalizing early is when you release the funds to the vendor without receiving product. Trading out of escrow is doing business directly with a vendor.


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jul 8, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Everything starts in the escrow system, finalizing early is when you release the funds to the vendor without receiving product. Trading out of escrow is doing business directly with a vendor.


Ok, I understand...So all purchases start in escrow...And finalizing early is just giving them the money before recieving the goods!
Couldnt some people just do what they do on ebay and say they never recieved the goods, keep the stash and claim the money back?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 8, 2013)

ShazMo09 said:


> Ok, I understand...So all purchases start in escrow...And finalizing early is just giving them the money before recieving the goods!
> Couldnt some people just do what they do on ebay and say they never recieved the goods, keep the stash and claim the money back?


Every single vendor on there uses tracking, and if it didn't reach the destination, they will know. They may not give you a tracking number, but its there. Besides that, all vendors use a certain system for buyers and usually you'd only get back around 30% of your coins. Some will give more, but not a lot. So the best option is to never and I mean never FE. I basically go like this, I'll order something from someone that doesn't require an FE, and when my product arrives and I inspect it, I'll give them a good review on the product and packing. After I get a chance to try said product, I'll go back and update my feedback to if I thought it was up to my standards. There is a pretty good system in place on the SR, I myself only order domestic, cause I would hate to lose my product and 70% of my coins.


----------



## MrEDuck (Jul 8, 2013)

The review system makes it harder for people to scam, it can be done but mostly people get what they pay for. 
International orders for personal quantities always make it for me. Fuck paying US prices.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 8, 2013)

The expensive parts are the bit coin fluxuation..for the most part prices are fair..50 a q folr mushies 10 a pill for x..300$ oz of weed..all fair and usually close to cheaper usa prices..


----------



## Impman (Jul 8, 2013)

I want to order some english mushrooms. the kind j.r.r tolkein and lewis carrol ate


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 8, 2013)

I thought they were aminita muscaria?..you can get those in head shops I heard...


----------



## Impman (Jul 8, 2013)

http://www.zimbio.com/Psychedelic+Mushrooms/articles/9aTqAehihGG/Mythology+Folklore+Fly+Agaric+Magic+Mushrooms

I want to eat this whole shroom and float around at The Hard Rock Hotel in Vegas http://travel.spotcoolstuff.com/las-vegas/best-swimming-pools


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 8, 2013)

Those are still legal. You should be able to get them locally I think. They vary in potency from region to region so it's hard to gauge dosage. So I'd start low to not get really sick.


----------



## Impman (Jul 8, 2013)

legal in England?


----------



## MrEDuck (Jul 8, 2013)

Aminitas aren't generally banned. They're not that pleasant either.


----------



## Impman (Jul 8, 2013)

LOL I wonder if there is a group of people or just someone that likes to eat Aminitas. A man in a little cottage in the woods that wears a top hat and a tie but no pants


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Jul 8, 2013)

Impman said:


> LOL I wonder if there is a group of people or just someone that likes to eat Aminitas.  A man in a little cottage in the woods that wears a top hat and a tie but no pants


idk about the cottage, top hat or tie... definitely don't know anything about the no pants, but i'm positive there are a lot of people who eat them on the regular


----------



## Impman (Jul 8, 2013)

VLRD.Kush said:


> idk about the cottage, top hat or tie... definitely don't know anything about the no pants, but i'm positive there are a lot of people who eat them on the regular


im sure there are, but that is wild. No euphoria feeling just an unpleasant crazy feeling. I love to trip because of the euphoria and pleasant visions.... I say the guy in the top hat, tie, and no pants cuz you got to be bat shit crazy to eat Aminitas


----------



## MrEDuck (Jul 8, 2013)

If it fucks you up there's almost always someone abusing it


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 8, 2013)

Impman said:


> im sure there are, but that is wild. No euphoria feeling just an unpleasant crazy feeling. I love to trip because of the euphoria and pleasant visions.... I say the guy in the top hat, tie, and no pants cuz you got to be bat shit crazy to eat Aminitas


I worked with a guy a few years ago that swore by them. he claimed to get intense euphoria and a speedy trip from them, and I've seen him eat them before. Then again he was bat shit crazy so IDK. There's nothing wrong with rockin a top hat, tie, and no pants though... A little bit of Abe Lincoln and slave role play never hurt.

I might just try these damn aminitas out one day when my stomach is feeling extra strong.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 9, 2013)

english mushrooms well the ones that grow wild i dunno maybe in small dosage are the trip people seem to describe here, but when younger i would buy them off older lads who knew what they where picking.

use to be 5pounds for 50 mushrooms [13yrs ago] , long spindly things with a small mushroom head, a few of us would all buy 50 each and then each brew our 50mushrooms into a tea using womens tights, that was no floaty euphoric buzz you was fucking tripping hardcore full visuals, proper tripping ya tits off.


----------



## Impman (Jul 9, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> I worked with a guy a few years ago that swore by them. he claimed to get intense euphoria and a speedy trip from them, and I've seen him eat them before. Then again he was bat shit crazy so IDK. There's nothing wrong with rockin a top hat, tie, and no pants though... A little bit of Abe Lincoln and slave role play never hurt.
> 
> I might just try these damn aminitas out one day when my stomach is feeling extra strong.


Nice! No, I have no idea about Aminitas... Mr.EDuk said they were unpleasant... I made a comment about eating them cuz they actually LOOK magic. The golden caps in California look like ugly fuckers, skinny and brown with gold flakes in the caps.... but if you met a guy who knows, then i take your word.... hell ya! i almost always get into some sort of costume or my trips. Ill be walking around with a crazy hat or a tie all day, lol. Im like Real Science with a bra on my head when I trip. life is too serious, make your trips light and funny i say, keeps the paranoia in check too
^ im bat shit crazy btw


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 9, 2013)

I didnt like amanitas, but I really didnt take enough to trip that bad, I did get a stomach ache and fall asleep tho, ill stick to cubes


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Jul 9, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> english mushrooms well the ones that grow wild i dunno maybe in small dosage are the trip people seem to describe here, but when younger i would buy them off older lads who knew what they where picking.
> 
> use to be 5pounds for 50 mushrooms [13yrs ago] , long spindly things with a small mushroom head, a few of us would all buy 50 each and then each brew our 50mushrooms into a tea using womens tights, that was no floaty euphoric buzz you was fucking tripping hardcore full visuals, proper tripping ya tits off.


That's the only way my brother would trip. Boil them down into tea or Kool-Aid... Holy fucking Batman nuts! Personally, I never drank any, but I saw 5/5 of my best friends trip harder than they ever had. To this day, none of them have had a trip that compares to those field-cap brews.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 9, 2013)

VLRD.Kush said:


> That's the only way my brother would trip. Boil them down into tea or Kool-Aid... Holy fucking Batman nuts! Personally, I never drank any, but I saw 5/5 of my best friends trip harder than they ever had. To this day, none of them have had a trip that compares to those field-cap brews.


same here Vkush, ive never tripped like i would when we would brew the 50 uk wild mushrooms into a tea, but omg was that a foul tasting brew lmao was a struggle to drink it first time but after a few go's you just learnt to drink it as fast as possible, kool-aid is that a sweet soft drink? makes more sense prob tasted alot better.

have seen quite a few people have very bad trips from them tho, really strong shit.


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jul 11, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> The review system makes it harder for people to scam, it can be done but mostly people get what they pay for.
> International orders for personal quantities always make it for me. Fuck paying US prices.


Dude, check out Australian prices for shit...Coke is like 350+ for a gram and ice can go up to 700 for a gram...I think I will order international but only small separate orders..


----------



## ineverveg (Jul 11, 2013)

ShazMo09 said:


> Dude, check out Australian prices for shit...Coke is like 350+ for a gram and ice can go up to 700 for a gram...I think I will order international but only small separate orders..


DMT is running me 90 a gram in the uk atm but i found someone who aint on silk road coz i dont like the bitcion shit, i pay by ukash which i can get anywhere,and it took a few small buys and a feeby before i had good confidence in them, dont know if i would order overseas but at them prices it sounds worth it!
I really want to get my hands on peyote ect but i dont trust bitcoin !


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 11, 2013)

90 a gram? jesus. You can order a kilo of root bark for under 200 (it used to be much cheaper, but I can't find it worth a fuck anymore).... and make it yourself. A chimpanzee could do the process honestly.

I just ordered a kilo actually. I felt like shit paying damn near 200. Oh well. Beats the shit out of the road still. I do need to go on there for some ketamine though. That is the elusive drug for me.


----------



## Impman (Jul 11, 2013)

And I thought I loved hallucinating. These folks lived it every day. read this article on snuffing DMT.
http://www.cienciaymemoria.cl/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=67&Itemid=68&lang=en


----------



## Impman (Jul 11, 2013)

i am going to have to get some snuff at some point in my life. that is important


----------



## ineverveg (Jul 11, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> 90 a gram? jesus. You can order a kilo of root bark for under 200 (it used to be much cheaper, but I can't find it worth a fuck anymore).... and make it yourself. A chimpanzee could do the process honestly.
> 
> I just ordered a kilo actually. I felt like shit paying damn near 200. Oh well. Beats the shit out of the road still. I do need to go on there for some ketamine though. That is the elusive drug for me.


*I did make some but it wasn't as good as the stuff i get delivered, and in our line of 'hobbies' one **dubious activity is enough for me .I live in the uk and i would get bird for the two combine lol*



Impman said:


> And I thought I loved hallucinating. These folks lived it every day. read this article on snuffing DMT.
> http://www.cienciaymemoria.cl/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=67&Itemid=68&lang=en


*Exactly why i dont make it, the above artical had me confused to say the least**,wtf?*


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 11, 2013)

Damn, 90 a G, that's crazy expensive , but I can see why people would pay it


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jul 12, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> 90 a gram? jesus. You can order a kilo of root bark for under 200 (it used to be much cheaper, but I can't find it worth a fuck anymore).... and make it yourself. A chimpanzee could do the process honestly.
> 
> I just ordered a kilo actually. I felt like shit paying damn near 200. Oh well. Beats the shit out of the road still. I do need to go on there for some ketamine though. That is the elusive drug for me.


Check Aussie DMT $250 a gram ...I dont think it is worth ordering domestic when living in Australia...I could attempt 4-5 orders of 1g and still be under international prices for the same amount of product.


----------



## Impman (Jul 12, 2013)

ineverveg said:


> *I did make some but it wasn't as good as the stuff i get delivered, and in our line of 'hobbies' one **dubious activity is enough for me .I live in the uk and i would get bird for the two combine lol*
> 
> 
> 
> *Exactly why i dont make it, the above artical had me confused to say the least**,wtf?*


psychonautic exploration i guess LOL. They are not positive ancient South Americans snuffed DMT but they are pretty sure through psychonatuic exploration.


----------



## Kervork (Jul 13, 2013)

Australia has native plants with DMT as I recall. 

SA natives have been snorting that green snuff for a very long time. It was typically administered using a blowgun. I don't think you want to go there. Much more painful than snorting freebase, you drool and copious amounts of green snot run out your nose. One of the ethnographers, Chagnon tried it, read his reports.


----------



## ineverveg (Jul 13, 2013)

I tried snorting the freebase and wow, pure unimaginable pain , no trip! never again lol!


----------



## MrEDuck (Jul 13, 2013)

I wonder if the pain alone could induce a psychedelic experience.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 13, 2013)

I think you have to do another step to be able to snort dmt, iv never done it tho
https://www.dmt-nexus.me/forum/Default.aspx?g=posts&t=1569


----------



## ineverveg (Jul 13, 2013)

Bublonichronic said:


> I think you have to do another step to be able to snort dmt, iv never done it tho
> https://www.dmt-nexus.me/forum/Default.aspx?g=posts&t=1569


Looks a bit complicated that lol, think i will go up the bum tonight using a little lemon juice!



MrEDuck said:


> I wonder if the pain alone could induce a psychedelic experience.


I dont think i could snort enough to get a buzz from freebase, but it wouldn't be nice to breakthrough with pain like that,psychedelics and pain are like an oxymoron ie violent relaxation


----------



## Impman (Jul 13, 2013)

Jeezus , think about it. dudes walking around with there nasals blown wide open and frying balls. Think of all the other pain ancient indians had though, no dentistry, no modern medicine. snorting DMT would be the least painful aspect of their disease ridden and painful short lives. Hallucinating kept them alive and able, i bet, in many ways.

And I may be on to something here as far as religion goes. 
Impmans theory of the universe: Psyconautical exploration may suggest: that most religion derive from 'shamans' , priests, enlightened ones if you will, and the use of these hallucinating practices. Hallucinating practices that probably derived and develped from the need for pain medication. What takes away pain more than mushrooms or DMT or , or mescaline?? And anyone with a chronic pain would be chronically using Hallucinagens and most likely developing a tolerance NONE of us would understand. Using DMT daily over a period of months or years would probably open you up to some very spiritual ideas and practices.

Maybe taking lower doses of DMT over a period of 6 months, slowly developing a tolerance of some note, and then getting a ego loss dose by chance or try , you may no longer be certain of what you see, hear, smell, touch is DMT or reality or if they are even separate states of mind. 
We speak often of tolerance and such... loosing ego and the mind.... maybe thats why the acid wave impacted culture so much. Hallucinating and altering our state of mind is in the DNA, surely life was hard and short 1000 BC and along comes a substance that makes you laugh and feel energy. I submit hallucinagens were used much more often than the modern christian church (which wrote history) would have us believe.


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 13, 2013)

Impman said:


> Think of all the other pain ancient indians had though, no dentistry, no modern medicine. snorting DMT would be the least painful aspect of their disease ridden and painful short lives. Hallucinating kept them alive and able i bet, in many ways.


Like the stingray barb through their cocks? Or the tobacco enemas? Or getting their guts ripped out while awake? Yeah, I'd rather just snort some DMT. For the gods!!! I've never snorted it, but IV dmt is amazing. Can't wait for my bark to come in.


----------



## MrEDuck (Jul 13, 2013)

You've IVed DMT Skuxx? Details please.


----------



## Impman (Jul 13, 2013)

http://utpress.utexas.edu/index.php/books/stojag
I need to buy this book ASAP. coool
Shamanism&#8212;the practice of entering a trance state to experience visions of a reality beyond the ordinary and to gain esoteric knowledge&#8212;has been an important part of life for indigenous societies throughout the Americas from prehistoric times until the present. Much has been written about shamanism in both scholarly and popular literature, but few authors have linked it to another significant visual realm&#8212;art. In this pioneering study, Rebecca R. Stone considers how deep familiarity with, and profound respect for, the extra-ordinary visionary experiences of shamanism profoundly affected the artistic output of indigenous cultures in Central and South America before the European invasions of the sixteenth century.
Using ethnographic accounts of shamanic trance experiences, Stone defines a core set of trance vision characteristics, including enhanced senses, ego dissolution, bodily distortions, flying, spinning and undulating sensations, synaesthesia, and physical transformation from the
- See more at: http://utpress.utexas.edu/index.php/books/stojag#sthash.tXc0Y4tQ.dpuf


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 13, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> You've IVed DMT Skuxx? Details please.


It's not that easy to explain. I've tried it twice... once at 40mg hcl, and the second time 80mg hcl. The onset takes about the same time as a big vape hit, but when it does hit, it's 100X more intense and rapid and confusing. Everything became too much, and I just went blind and deaf for a while. It taught me a harsh lesson that day. I won't ever be doing it IV again. My next experimenting is going to be mixing it with other psychedelics. I've tried it with LSD, but am thinking mescaline might be a great combo.


----------



## ineverveg (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm interested in injecting it but very scared ! only thing i've ever injected was roids into my butt muscle not sure about going in the vein! plenty of people i know have got dvt from 'digging' other stuff, some have even lost their legs, clearly they were hammering the needles daily but it makes me think !
and as skuxx says its 100x more potent,that has my head baffled lol,its just incomprehensible.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 14, 2013)

Smokin DMT on shrooms is awawesome,your mind is already open from the shrooms, so the dmt trip is more vivid and comprehensible, or it's feels that way atleast, ahha


----------



## Impman (Jul 14, 2013)

when is the best time to smoke DMT? and where?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

weed,hash and uk clone only clones soon to be sold on Sr

heres our vendors page

http://silkroadvb5piz3r.onion/silkroad/user/d97da6a185

just starting up so no listings yet, waiting on stock and clones to root.


----------



## MrEDuck (Jul 17, 2013)

I really hope you've only ever posted here through TOR or a VPN


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> I really hope you've only ever posted here through TOR or a VPN


yeah cause im a dumbarse hay duck...........


----------



## MrEDuck (Jul 17, 2013)

I personally don't because I'm really not doing anything illegal enough to really feel the need to do so, but posting a link to a vendor page is asking to be looked at.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 17, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> I personally don't because I'm really not doing anything illegal enough to really feel the need to do so, but posting a link to a vendor page is asking to be looked at.



errr thats what i want it to be looked at, you yanks need to grow a set most of ya soooo fucking paranoind ok i do get penalty's and prison sentances are a lot harsher there but still.


----------



## MrEDuck (Jul 17, 2013)

Penalties are harsher, the average cop is carrying a gun, we're the global leader in the war on drugs. It's not paranoia when they are out to get you.
Freeblood was convicted of a major LSD manufacture charge in the UK years after Pickard in the US, Freeblood is a free man today and Pickard is stuck in jail.


----------



## Impman (Jul 17, 2013)

Famous last words for a foreigner in the U.S. ' You yanks are paranoid wankers! grow a set! ' 

as your getting tazed and beaten by half crazed , morbidly obese , nazi cops and thrown into a drunk tank.


----------



## I85BLAX (Aug 1, 2013)

CrownMeKing said:


> Whatever you say dude, but it's the vendors they're after & people ordering BIG weight


the bitcoin isnt based on silkroad. its the other way aound.


----------



## I85BLAX (Aug 2, 2013)

all sr bust were on the customer end. regardless of if they had an active vender account


----------



## I85BLAX (Aug 2, 2013)

CrownMeKing said:


> You don't! my boy got robbed $1,200 because he didn't use escrow lmao


And, deserved it! i know a girl that was hit for 6000 fe'd on two pounds dumb bitch


----------



## I85BLAX (Aug 2, 2013)

up to 700?


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 15, 2013)

I85BLAX said:


> And, deserved it! i know a girl that was hit for 6000 fe'd on two pounds dumb bitch


rule one of fightclub lol never fe


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 15, 2013)

I can see doing it with money you can afford to lose and a vendor you have a good relationship with. Many of the hard drug vendors will hook up people who FE because they need to reup frequently and having people FE makes it easier for them. When you're doing dope you want to make sure your guy never runs out.


----------



## ShazMo09 (Aug 22, 2013)

Just want to make an update on this thread that I received my first international order  hoorah for me lol
Got 5g of speed from the UK to Oz. Came in 6 days without a hitch. ZGot some flippers and MDMA on its way too. Got a gig on Sep 5th which im hoping they all arrive before...Just wanted to vent my happiness right now


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> I can see doing it with money you can afford to lose and a vendor you have a good relationship with. Many of the hard drug vendors will hook up people who FE because they need to reup frequently and having people FE makes it easier for them. When you're doing dope you want to make sure your guy never runs out.


u dont fe for no one unless you wana get ripped, your always ordering off the road hay duck lol with all your spare cash, dont be telling people to fe i actually thought u was one of a few with half a brain on riu...........


----------



## newuserlol (Aug 25, 2013)

ShazMo09 said:


> Just want to make an update on this thread that I received my first international order  hoorah for me lol
> Got 5g of speed from the UK to Oz. Came in 6 days without a hitch. ZGot some flippers and MDMA on its way too. Got a gig on Sep 5th which im hoping they all arrive before...Just wanted to vent my happiness right now


you wont be venting your happiness when all ya next order get seized, oz has some of the best customs in the world.........


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 25, 2013)

newuserlol said:


> u dont fe for no one unless you wana get ripped, your always ordering off the road hay duck lol with all your spare cash, dont be telling people to fe i actually thought u was one of a few with half a brain on riu...........


Hard drugs are a totally different ball game. When you need that product you will do everything to make the transaction go smoothly.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 25, 2013)

Deoderant overnight.


----------



## Kervork (Aug 30, 2013)

Anyone ever order from chinese vendors? The SG for example? Any idea how much is enough to attract the attention of customs?

Everything I've ever ordered from china seems to arrive via DHL. Is this to be expected? I'm a noob, a lot of the vendors want FE. Any alternative than to bend over and hope?


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 3, 2013)

Kervork said:


> Anyone ever order from chinese vendors? The SG for example? Any idea how much is enough to attract the attention of customs?
> 
> Everything I've ever ordered from china seems to arrive via DHL. Is this to be expected? I'm a noob, a lot of the vendors want FE. Any alternative than to bend over and hope?


i had a order from the Philippines recently come with DHL i think it was, was just packaged as most do on the road.

sativa hash, hmmmmm it was nice.


----------



## Impman (Sep 5, 2013)

The U.S. Government has quite a dilemma here, now don't they? If they were to invent a magic machine that detects all drugs 100% of the time in all mail packages, the U.S. Postal Service would fold over the weekend. UPS would tank, Fed Ex gone.... quite the conudrum.


----------



## ShazMo09 (Sep 15, 2013)

Just wanted to chime in as I hve not been on in awhile but I am now a successful importer of illegal substances =) lol...quite incriminating post rrrrgh. I have got 4 orders out of 5 successfully come in and the 5th that has not shown still has a slight chance of getting here, although I have the slight suspicion it was never sent. My fault as it was the first OS order and I did not do my research. All in all I must say SR fuckin rocks and I have saved myself a ridiculous amount of money in the few OS orders I have made...

Fuck I love technology...


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 15, 2013)

I can't imagine paying Aussie prices for drugs. I have some Aussie friends who assure me that things make it through their customs all the time.


----------



## ShazMo09 (Sep 15, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> I can't imagine paying Aussie prices for drugs. I have some Aussie friends who assure me that things make it through their customs all the time.


Yeh I was AMAZED...seriously. Aussie prices for MDMA are 200-250+...I got 5 grams of really, really good quality stuff for $195. 5 grams of speed for $98 whereas its 180 or so in Aus...I was so amazed when I checked the mail the first time and seen an overseas letter. 

I think it really boils down to where you order from as well. I know there are certain countries that are scrutinized by customs alot more such as Netherlands, Thailand etc. But I got most my orders from UK and did not have any trouble. Every one arrived within 10 days so I was really happy. Aussie drugs are shitty quality too compared to the stuff from OS.

Once again, 'Fuck I love technology'


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 15, 2013)

NL gets a lot of scrutiny but the rest of Europe isn't as bad. I don't know how it is for you guys but Canada is practically domestic for the US and is like half price compared to the US.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 17, 2013)

Oz and the Scandinavian countrys have alot more seized by there customs on the road than any other country's, but off course plenty still gets threw.

the UK you wont get much trouble with any drug getting threw but try order cigarettes and more than 50% chance they will be seized, as for NL well dunno can only speak from experience and never had a single problem in over 30 NL orders.


----------



## ShazMo09 (Sep 25, 2013)

Ok, I officially have a SR addiction...It seems the only thing that im opening when it comes to mail is express post and international mail 

Honestly, for anyone that is paranoid about getting things delivered to their own address, I just invested in a mailbox master key. BEST IDEA EVER. I live on a block of 8 units and it literally opens every one.



Any mailboxes like this one above or similar it can open with ease...I walked around my town just checking random blocks of mailboxes and I could not believe how many it opened. They are only like $40-$50 on the road and it is a worthy investment. A couple of my neighbors are holiday houses so no one is ever there really and I just get my shit delivered to their boxes. Plausible deniability...Gotta love it...


----------



## Kervork (Sep 25, 2013)

I give the Silk Road two thumbs up. It's like an Amazon for drugs.


----------



## yidarmy (Sep 27, 2013)

anybody see bout atlantis today went down, owners took everyones cash and fucked off, is bullshit bout any law enforcement taking it down.........imo


----------



## Devil1 (Oct 1, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> anybody see bout atlantis today went down, owners took everyones cash and fucked off, is bullshit bout any law enforcement taking it down.........imo



holy crap, everyone called it!!! when they first came on line everyone said to stay away and that they thought it was started by some super scammer from SR, dont remember the guys handle.


----------



## Kervork (Oct 2, 2013)

I suspect they got hacked by the gubbmint.


----------



## yidarmy (Oct 3, 2013)

yidarmy said:


> anybody see bout atlantis today went down, owners took everyones cash and fucked off, is bullshit bout any law enforcement taking it down.........imo


well it would seem i was very wrong in that post lol still seems very strange to me that atlantis shuts down due to ''security reasons'' few wks later silkroad is busted???


----------



## Kervork (Oct 4, 2013)

I personally have seen a case where servers were hacked from a government server, data was stolen and money extorted. Most likely the gubbmint was behind the SR database theft and extortion.


----------



## ricky1lung (Oct 4, 2013)

Kervork said:


> I personally have seen a case where servers were hacked from a government server, data was stolen and money extorted. Most likely the gubbmint was behind the SR database theft and extortion.


Infiltration is far more common than people think.
As proven by the gubbermint they don't care if hacking is illegal, they write the laws that they are above.


----------

